# what do u use a mac beauty powder for?



## fadedillusions (Feb 7, 2009)

i am so confused


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 7, 2009)

matte - there suppose to awaken any dull complexion.
shimmer - where you would add your highlight color.


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 7, 2009)

I use my Pearl Sunshine over the top of my blusher and on my browbone as a highlight. When it hits the light it looks great.


----------



## bartp (Feb 7, 2009)

Sometimes MAC blushes can be a bit intense.
So I first apply some beauty powder where I intend to use the blush.
In the middle of that area I then add a pop of color by applying the blush. It looks more "blended".


----------



## iadoremac (Feb 7, 2009)

i only have one and i use it as a cheekbone highlight on top of my blush or sometimes on its own


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm light enough to use mine as blushes.


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 7, 2009)

I use BP like some people describe they use their MSF. All over face, as a blush or just to give life to some part of my face or neck. With my skin color it gives more life to it and I can use it as a blush too. You have to try them tho. Why ? well, some people says BP (like Alpha Girl) don't even show on them, for me, I can literally look like a hooker with it if I want. It's a really fine powder that you can layer a lot depending on the shade you want. The shimmers in them (when there is) is really subtle and nice.
I love them, maybe because I'm less in shiny-shimmer face then some are. So: it's a mater of skin tone and personal taste.


----------

